# Personal Chef



## lissacooks (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey everyone!
First off, I would like to say hello! I am a new forum lurker and am interested in learning more about cooking from all of you wonderful and talented people.

My reason for posting today was because I have been trying to do some research on becoming a personal chef for clients and had some questions. It seems as though the USPCA offers a home study kit that looks like it is used to market and prepare your business, but I am not for certain that it provides a certification in becoming a personal chef. It's about $700.00, and I am interested in purchasing it, but not if it won't benefit me any. Do you need to have professional culinary training to become a personal chef? 

Has anyone known anyone that has gone this route in their culinary travels & adventures? Have you gone through this? What are the benefits, disadvantages, compensation plan, hours, requirements, etc. etc...

Any help would be MUCH appreciated!
Thanks!
-Lissa


----------



## kitchenadvocate (May 7, 2008)

No, save your money, clients do not care if you have a PC certification, learn your recipes and organize your business structure, then promote promote promote!!! use the $700.00 for a nice website and business cards.


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

If you are interested in Personal Chef certification, I would go with the ACF as they tend to be the standard for clubs/hotels, but maybe its different for the personal chef field.

Certification Levels


----------



## kitchenadvocate (May 7, 2008)

I've been a personal and private chef for many years, it is the most rewarding job inside the culinary field, but it isn't for everyone. I've been lucky enough to cook for legendary rock stars and heads of state. you can make as much money as you want, but this is a business and you have to be self motivated.

Now I will talk to you as the business man; no, you don't need any certifications not even from the ACF, to me all that is just a waste of time and money, you'll find all you need to know in the internet, learn recipes you can freeze, buy plenty of gadgets, get yourself a website and plenty of business cards and hit the road.


----------

